# Can Chia seeds possibly reduce inflammation in Crohn's and Ulcertative Colitis?



## mikeyarmo (Aug 31, 2008)

I have known for some time the theory that our current diets have a very high ratio of omega-6 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFAs) compared to omega-3 PUFAs. Omega 6 is now thought to be pro inflammatory while omega 3 is though to be anti-inflammatory, which means that the decreased consumption of it has resulted in more health problems. The increased consumption of omega-3 is thought to have many beneficial effects, including releiving depression symptoms, improving coginitive function and balance as well as decreasing inflammation. The consumption of omega-3 has even been found to decrease the risk of cancer! Therefore, it is possible that the addition of omega-3 to your diet can be of some benefit to your health, and possible decrease some of the symptoms of your disease.

Fish oil and flax oil (or seeds) have been promoted for their omega-3 content, however some people are suspicious about these sources (especially the toxins found in fish and the possibility of increased prostate cancer risk with flax for males) and have looked for other ways to get their beneficial omega-3 PUFAs. I have heard of other vegetarian sources for omega 3 like wal nuts and tofu, however until this time I have never heard of a vegetarian omega-3 alternative that was better than hemp seeds. That was until I heard about Chia!

Chia seeds are what was used in the famous Chia pets. They were supposedly consumed as a staple by the Aztec cultures of Mexico, and they continue to be grown there as well as other South American countries. 

A serving of Chai seeds has a ratio of roughly 3:1 of omega-3 to omega-6, which is the opposite of most foods (which have much more omega 6 than omega-3). The amazing thing is that just two tablespoons of chai seeds countains about 5 grams of omega-3 PUFAs! They are contain a lot of calcium, and other beneficial vitamins. It is also gluten free.

The downside of chia is that it is high in fiber (7 grams in 2 tablespoons), which may cause a problem for some IBD sufferers. Additionally, vegetarian sources of omega-3 only contain the ALA form of fatty acid. The body can convert this into the other forms (EPA and DHA) however it requires a lot of additional ALA as the conversion rate is something like 10-15% I believe (from AlA-EPA). 

Regardless of what you do with this information, I thought it was an interesting discovery. Remember that not all foods agree with all people (especially because this is high in fibre) so I encourage anyone considering to try this food to use caution. Here are some studies showing the benefits of chai seeds (including how they raised omega-3 levels in animals).


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 1, 2008)

I know it can be found in powder form (the seeds are grounded up), but I have not seen pill form yet.


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 1, 2008)

I found this forum post with a lot of information. I am sure you could also purchase chia seeds and ground them up yourself (assuming you have the right equipment).


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 1, 2008)

I am currently not experiencing any IBD symptoms, so my consumption of chia would be just for overall health reasons. I may experiment with them as they also seem a good source of calcium. I currently take fish oil for its omega-3 content and have read mostly good things related to the benefits of omega-3 (especially when a close ratio of it exists with omega-6 as opposed to most of our diets now which are too high in omega-6).


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Sep 1, 2008)

Chia is wonderful in seed form if soaked for several hours it makes a gelatinous like substance.  The powder is aslo great for shakes.  High in protein, high in iron, omega 3's, and other good stuff.


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Sep 2, 2008)

Pen I don't think its too high in calcium, I remember reading iron levels were 25% per serving.  I didn't know it was high in calcium.  Also, certain sources of calcium are prob better for you, and less likely to contribute to kidney stones.  I dunno.


----------



## Isla (Sep 2, 2008)

That is correct, actually adding more calcium to your diet decreases kidney stones - oddly enough. I would assume your stones are calcium oxalate stones, as those are the most common. If you want to decrease any component it should be oxalate, not the calcium.


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Sep 2, 2008)

pen coffee takes away calcium absorption which would require you to have more calcium sources.  consider caffix (tastes like coffee but is caffeine free and its a tea).
http://www.internaturalfoods.com/Cafix/Cafix.html


----------



## ladyB (Sep 2, 2008)

My mom switched fromher religeous devotion to fully leaded coffee to caffix and it really isn't bad.
We call it caffix(c.a.ffix)..see-a-fix...not too original...lol


----------



## BWS1982 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've always touted the heavenly list of benefits from Omega 3's....


----------



## ladyB (Sep 3, 2008)

ch..ch..ch...chia...lol


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Sep 3, 2008)

lol - thats the side effect of eating too much chia =)


----------



## ladyB (Sep 8, 2008)

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> I've always touted the heavenly list of benefits from Omega 3's....


One of the benefits ....stock in a barber shop...lol


----------

